# Toothbrushing/toothpaste



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I need to start brushing Wolfy's teeth on a regular basis. He is almost 2 and he has build up forming. What toothpaste do you recommend?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I use Tropiclean both the gel and the daily oral water additive. I have been using it for a year and at Sting's annual checkup last month the vet was impressed with how well his teeth and gums were. This stuff is amazing - I use a finger brush though it can just be applied directly to the gums - my Sting loves the taste. After the first 2 weeks, it just needs to be applied twice a week.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

You can always make your own - Recipe for Homemade, Organic Dog Toothpaste: Use Natural Products to Keep Your Dog's Teeth & Gums Healthy & Clean


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I started brushing his teeth a couple weeks ago and I notice a huge difference. He actually likes getting them brushed


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

chicken feet...that's all I use


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I brush lucy's teeth about 3 times a week. She's five now and they're still as white as they were when they first game in.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

crunchy chicken necks .

never needed to brush teeth . Even the 11 year old has gleaming white.

when feeding raw , the meat has protease , which will break down the plaque .

please be aware that human toothpaste may be sweetened with Xylitol --- many are because that is beneficial for our teeth , one reason why it appears in chewing gum . But for a dog it does not take much Xylitol to kill the dog. It is very toxic.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

jax-chicken feet?? really? raw or cooked?
lucy dog-that's good to know! a girl I know keeps pushing for me to have wolf's teeth cleaned by the vet because she doesn't think a toothbrush is enough for a dog haha go figure. his teeth really aren't bad, so good to know after 5 years they're still in good shape.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

carm-we did the raw food diet for just shy of 2 years and his teeth were SPOTLESS but he started getting bones stuck so we stopped :-\


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

raw. Jax had a couple teeth with crud on them and they are clean now. Sometimes I give them frozen but I think they are wearing her teeth down like that so most of the time they are thawed.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks for the tip  I might try that!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I also use raw chicken parts for 'toothbrushing'. Way more delicious and (to me) it does a better job. All my kids have gleaming pearly whites. I highly recommend it!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just brushed all of my dogs teeth today. I use the arm and hammer toothpaste that is made for dogs.


----------

